

ITunes App Store: Buy the Numbers - moj
http://labs.mindfulbear.com/itunes-app-store-buy-the-numbers/

======
moj
I'm the author.

I wrote an iOS App Store crawler, and have been picking through the results
for the last few days. In this blog post I share some of the oddities and
curiosities I found in there.

